# Raccoons in frozen creek



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I've found quite a few raccoon prints on some frozen creeks..now that the water is frozen over and I can't get a stake into the ground either how would you guys go about it? What traps and sets? Is there any way to hunt these things without hounds and actually see some? I was considering some sort of bucket set right along the bank or setting a foothold directly on the ice somehow or something of that nature??? Thanks everybody


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

220's in their trails if you can find them or a bucket set on the ice like you described.


----------

